# Minnesota Musky Fishing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished with Madison on Friday on a lake NE of Park Rapids. Didn't put any skees in the boat, but had 7 follows. 2 were over 40" and respectable the others in the 30's.


----------



## nightfishenmn (Mar 30, 2005)

im 16 and my name is andrew klosowski i have a cabin in park rapids on therd crow wing in huberd county an there are no muskies on that lake but i have fished on whitebear and forest lake and had the same crap happen to me i learnd that if u use a smaller bait with a slower lift and fall meathed will get u hooked ( i hope )


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

NightfishnMN- I know exactly where you live as I have a cabin thats located about 3 miles from the third crow wing also....

Anyways if your fishing WBL or FL that lake will produce fish but its one of those hit or miss lakes.. Either the fish are on or their off.. IF you want to throw a all around bait try throwing black bucktails, top raiders or bulldawgs.. MAin thing is you gotta put your time in and hit spots that are holding skees and watch the weather..


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Also try Bone Lake and Deer Lake in W. Wisconsin. Lots of fish in those waters. I've had the best luck with perch colored stick baits.


----------

